# Arcade...



## MissTwisties (Feb 22, 2005)

I tried to play Simon in the aracade, it tells me I have no permission to do so...any reason why?

Thank you.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 22, 2005)

As far as I know arcade is only for supporting members.  

You can support MT for a year for $12 or $15 (don't remember which) and can pay it via paypal in a link somewhere in the User CP.

Supporting gives access to play the arcade and to the premium club threads.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 22, 2005)

In the User CP under Paid Subscriptions.  It is still $12. but can go back up to $18 (what I paid in May). Besides the Arcade and the Premium Club threads its supports a wonderful place for all of us martial artists to exchange ideas and information and meet each other outside the school walls.  Well worth it in my opinion, I pay more for some magazine subscriptions and get very little out of them.  TW


----------



## masherdong (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------

